# Deactivation Permanent from Uber



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber sent me an email, and says that I'm permanently done.

4911 trips / 1.5 year / 4.8 rating

Lyft for now, till I find a regular job!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What was your sin?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> What was your sin?


Posting on this forum. Apparently, my email address was cross referenced to this site.

I wonder how much Uber paid for it?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I believe you've received a Dear John letter along with that. Care to share? You're probably the first case of an Uber driver deactivated for posting on a forum.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I believe you've received a Dear John letter along with that. Care to share? You're probably the first case of an Uber driver deactivated for posting on a forum.


I do not drink alcohol or take drugs. Period!

Cut and pasted from email:

Hi [omitted],

Thank you for your patience regarding the recent report that your driving seemed impaired. As we have mentioned in our previous messages, Uber prohibits the use of drugs or alcohol by drivers using the app. We have completed a full review of your account and identified similar reports from past riders. As a result of these reports, we are ending our partnership with you effective immediately.

Please understand that this was not a swift decision, but one that we stand by in an effort to ensure that Uber is delivering a safe and comfortable experience for all users. Please note that this decision is final and cannot be reversed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Posting on this forum. Apparently, my email address was cross referenced to this site. I wonder how much Uber paid for it?


How did that come about?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> How did that come about?


Day after this went viral.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driv...ease-with-new-uber-business-practices.262815/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think I'm gonna start writing uber children books, maybe I will get more rides lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I think I'm gonna start writing uber children books, maybe I will get more rides lol


I gonna write a blog post about Uber, that mirrors the consequences from Sharon Fowler.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Just my opinion: I don’t believe it’s a cause of this site. I’ve written dozens of “honest” posts, have done several “high profile” interviews, and have even participated in a documentary. Who knows why Uber terminated you, the important thing is to take action. 

If a dozen people say you are high or drunk, it’s HERESAY. Show me the blood or urine test that proves it. And who says a complaint against you was even filed? Who says Uber isn’t lying? Show me the one time Uber acted “ethically,” and in the drivers “best interest.” 

Unemployment. Small claims. A lawsuit. Arbitration. Holding a “I drive for Uber and make less than minimum-wage” sign outside of a concert enterance for thousands of people to see. 

Take your pick.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Some drivers in California who have been terminated are receiving unemployment benefits. You might want to check into that.


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I do not drink alcohol or take drugs. Period!
> 
> Cut and pasted from email:
> 
> ...


That's scary. :/ They'll always choose the pax word over ours because we're disposable and unable to fight back after being treated poorly by them. If there's one benefit of being an employee that I think we also deserve legal protections on is the right to sue for wrongful termination.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Posting on this forum. Apparently, my email address was cross referenced to this site.
> 
> I wonder how much Uber paid for it?


How would fuber get your email address from this site?

If anything, I suppose it's possible they got it from your phone.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How would fuber get your email address from this site?
> 
> If anything, I suppose it's possible they got it from your phone.


Yeah, that crossed my mind. They very well could have spyware in the app!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I do not drink alcohol or take drugs. Period!
> 
> Cut and pasted from email:
> 
> ...


You picked up your third strike. I believe they are permanent and do no fall off your record. It is ridiculous that three false complaints can get you canned.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Posting on this forum. Apparently, my email address was cross referenced to this site.
> 
> I wonder how much Uber paid for it?


Never use the same email address for business, personal and social media.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I found out who wrote the lie about me, and knows where he lives. Now what?


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I found out who wrote the lie about me, and knows where he lives. Now what?


Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gaealien said:


> Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique.


Do you have an illustration?


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I found out who wrote the lie about me, and knows where he lives. Now what?


Get urself a burner phone, go & sit outside his place one nite & call the popo, " hello, popo, I just heard gunshots coming from xyz address & there is a bloody white women running around outside"


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Do you have an illustration?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gaealien said:


>


Okay, after Uber bans this person and he starts calling Lyft, we shall see if I get the PING!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber sent me an email, and says that I'm permanently done.
> 
> 4911 trips / 1.5 year / 4.8 rating
> 
> Lyft for now, till I find a regular job!


Grubhub? Amazon flex?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jlevan said:


> Get urself a burner phone, go & sit outside his place one nite & call the popo, " hello, popo, I just heard gunshots coming from xyz address & there is a bloody white women running around outside"


put on a hoodie and walk into the greyhound station and place the call on a payphone,

OR

Use the next lost and found phone to call 911 and leave it in their mailbox after calling 911.


----------



## Jack M (Jul 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber sent me an email, and says that I'm permanently done.
> 
> 4911 trips / 1.5 year / 4.8 rating
> 
> Lyft for now, till I find a regular job!


I was also deactivated. Ill be making a thread. I am like you innocent.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack M said:


> I was also deactivated. Ill be making a thread. *I am like you innocent.*


Everybody in prison says the same thing......


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Some drivers in California who have been terminated are receiving unemployment benefits. You might want to check into that.


There is no unemployment Ins being paid there for no one can get unemployment benefits.


----------

